# BMTA keepin up with Tobacconist!



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

This will be our official thread.

:yo:

Club Calypso in Richardson, TX possed the question what's more important to a cigar smoker. Expanding the humidor to face more cigars or maintaining the lounging space in the store for relaxation.

The store is owned by Matt Bedosky. You can visit him on-line at 
Little Havana Cigars

Give us some feedback or drop Matt a note with your opinion.


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Personally if you already have a solid selection I would say maintain the louge.

Now I am speaking as a Canadian in the middle of nowhere without a smoking lounge for 300 miles. As such I feel that if a cigar store in my area had a lounge I probably woul buy a cigar a day + from them simply to smoke in the lounge add a locker system and I would be in heaven.

Also when I travel I look for cigar stores that have lounges so I can enjoy a cigar while I am on the road and meet other cigar smokers - or met up with peeps from the forums.

But of course a lounge with a terrible selection is good for no one.

Also please ask Matt if he would consider expanding into Saskatchewan we could use a good B&M w/ lounge - Saskatchewan is just straight up from Texas.


----------



## BlueHavanaII (Feb 2, 2007)

From a strictly business sense, expand the humidor. There is no margin in the lounge!


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Here's a question for ya is it more fun to bring your own beverages & share at cigar & pipe events. Or is it better for the tobacco shop to provide beverages during special events.

We'll pass it on!


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Lisa Schaub owns Seguin Cigar in Seguin, TX she told me if ever you're in Rome or Seguin, TX. Or just heading down the highway. Stop by for a visit they have a hugh back patio area with grills and seating. Wouldn't take long to fire up the grill and smoke a few cigars together.

Enjoy the weekend!

Sincerely,
Sean Robinson
CEO
BMTA

P.S. We had a few Beverage manufactueres partner up with us this week. So I guess we know which beverages we'll be serving at our BMTA functions this fall.


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Dave & John own Mi Casa Cigar at the edge of Frisco & Little Elm, TX can get a little confusing. Get your directions before going. These guys run a up and coming hangout for cigar smokers. Not to mention if you like playing Texas Hold 'em no one comes close to the following they have for games. They even had all the tables professionally made. The store sports a wild game theme as Dave is a avid hunter & smoker. If you're in the area you so should check them out. Great lounge too! Open to all.

Mi Casa Cigar - Enjoy Fine Cigars

Sincerely,
Sean Robinson
CEO
BMTA


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Ken Wiles a 40 yr. industry verteran and a great story in itself owns Ole Grapevine Cigar & Ole Arlington Cigar. Both stores feature world class cigar lounges. Although private they are very welcoming to visitors who are in from out of town. Not to mention if you're in Grapevine, TX. Kenny also owns a Cigar Bar right next to his store called Tap Inn run by Kenny's wife Anita. Golf themed with live music most nights of the week. The selection in these stores is what set's them apart. Both stores feature three humidors full of cigars. Hard not to find something you like to smoke.

Sincerely,
Sean Robinson
CEO
BMTA


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

:behindsofa:
Bon Ton Roule owned by Shannon Benoit sports a large cigar lounge open to the anyone who would like to kick their feet up and relax. Shannon also has a nice wrap around bar area to hang out at. With several different areas to relax in the lounge. Most of the actionthough centers around the Big Screen. Shannon stocks 150 different cigars brands and 50 different pipe tobaccos. Not to mention her Motto is "Let the Good Times Roll".

Bon Ton Roule is located in Ft. Worth, TX stop by if you 're in the area.

www.bontonroule.com

Sincerely,
Sean Robinson
CEO
BMTA


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

:smokin::smokin::smokin:

Addison Cigar in Addison, Tx is owned by Mark Bartlett a cigar industry verteran of 20 years. A few years ago Mark moved Addison Cigar into the historial post office in Addison, TX getting mail from here would've been sweet. The store features a world class private lounge, lockers, espresso bar, leather seating, Vegas style poker tables, & Leather theater seating with cup holder. Naptime. Patio in front and back. Mark also has a nice lounging area in front of the store with Bar top seating. The store is spotless. It's obvious Mark takes a great amount of pride in being a Tobacconist. You should stop by and meet Mark and his sidekick Robert Wilson a encyclopedia of knowledge when it comes to smoking. Guess so he's been at it longer than Mark.

Sincerely,
Sean Robinson
CEO
BMTA


----------



## wrapper23 (Mar 17, 2009)

Just visited Matt, Randy and Toby(?) tonight and bought a bunch of cigars, including the Fonseca Cubano Limitado that I am now enjoying the hella out of.

There's enough selection for me already, but if I had to choose, I'd say more cigars.

Just my :2


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

wrapper23 said:


> Just visited Matt, Randy and Toby(?) tonight and bought a bunch of cigars, including the Fonseca Cubano Limitado that I am now enjoying the hella out of.
> 
> There's enough selection for me already, but if I had to choose, I'd say more cigars.
> 
> Just my :2


I see the boss man pointed out one of his favorites. Matt's a good guy with a ever expanding portfolio. One day he may also add a patio on the side of the store. Will be havin some great barbeques if he does that.

Enjoy the week and Keep it Smokin!

Sincerely,
Sean Robinson
CEO
BMTA


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Michael purchased Town & Country Cigars of Euless, TX several years ago. Not to be confused with the Town & Country in N. Richland Hills. A unigue store with a lounge in the sense it's one of the few stores in Texas and especially DFW allowed to serve drinks and mixed beverages. The store has weekly live music events and is staffed by a bunch of great guys including Jason Fields. If you need a place to relax in the Mid-Cites this is a good place to go and enjoy a smoke.

www.tc*cigar*s*euless*.com

Town & Country Cigars of Euless
1301 W Glade Rd # 180
Euless, TX 76039
(817) 358-8862

Sincerely,
Sean Robinson
CEO
BMTA


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Treasure Valley Smoke shop in Meridian, ID features a smoking lounge open to all patrons of the store. We have a connecting door to the restaurant next door and customers are able to go through the door to the restaurant bar and purchase beer or wine and bring your beverage back to the lounge. We also feature a big screen TV for customers viewing pleasure. So stop by anytime you're in town or if you're already here. You're wasting precious moments you could be relaxing with us.

Lounge hours are:
Mon -Thurs 10:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m.
Fri - Sat 10:00 a.m. to 10:00 p.m.
Sunday the shop is closed

In case we haven't met I'm Steve D'Avanzo the owner of Treasure Valley Smoke Shop and I'd like to welcome you to stop by and have a smoke with us.

*Treasure Valley Smoke Shop*
132 E. Idaho Ave.
Meridian, ID 83642
PH: 208-898-1420
www.treasurevalleysmokeshop.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.mackscigars.com/index.html​Mack's Cigar Shop in Duluth, GA opened in 2005. Tony & Lea Meadows have since established quite the follwing. With monthly events and a luxurious smoking lounge for customers to enjoy their favorite smokes, relax and enjoy the friendship of other smokers. Mack's Cigar Shop allows you to BYOB, they have wireless internet for customers and the lounge is open to all cigar & pipe smokers. No membership required. So stop by when you're in town and if you're already here watcha waitin for. We'll save a seat for you.​*Mack's Smoking Lounge Hours:*

Mon - Fri 10:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.
Sat 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Sun 12:00 p.m. - 5:00 p.m.
Now you're officially welcomed by us Tony & Lea Meadows owner of Mack's.​
*Mack's Cigar Shop*
6603 Sugarloaf Parkway #107
Duluth, GA. 30097

PH: 678-417-1551

866-6ST-OGIE

http://www.mackscigars.com/​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

*Harry Smooth's Tobacco Shop features a smoking lounge open to the public to enjoy smoking. We are a BYOB lounge , but also have Cappuccino, Espresso, Latte, coffee and Soft Drinks, as well as a Draft Beermeister, complimentary with purchases of 20.00 or more of cigars or in-store products. In the lounge we also have a 50 " Plasma TV and Bose Surround Sound with High back Leather Chairs and Couches. We like to keep it as friendly as possible so we ask you observe these rules when lounging at Harry Smooth's Tobacco Shop:*

* Please Take Cell Phone Calls Outside*
[*]* No Loud or abusive language*
[*]* Majority rules on the TV *
[*]* Support the shop with purchases. This is the reason I can provide the amenities.*

*If we haven't met. I'm Randy " Harry Smooth Cumbie the owner and I look forward to meeting you real soon.*
*My lounge is open for your enjoyment from 
**
10:00 a.m. to 7:00 p.m.*
*Harry Smooth's Tobacco Shop*
*221 S. Hopkins Ave*
*Titusville, FL. 32796*
*Ph: 321-264-4899*
*Ph: 321-264-4890*
*www.harrysmooth.com*​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

*est. 1979*​Edward's Pipe & Cigar Shop in Ft. Collins, Co features three smoking lounges within the atmosphere of the store. The first lounge is open to the public for relaxing after you pick-up your favorite smokes. Complete with leather lounging chairs. Edward's Pipe & Cigar Shop also features two private members only lounges.

In the members only game room lounge this historical Brick & Mortar features a pool table, darts, poker tables, 50 " Plasma TV and plenty of reclining seats to kick back. The additional trifecta members lounge is reserved for relaxing. As the tempo is more peaceful with leather seating, and a conference room for business functions. We allow members to BYOB. We just ask that they respect the environment and amenities we provide to make your smoking experiences more pleasurable.

The Conference room can also be reserved for rental by non-members to host unique business functions and meetings.

Edward's Pipe & Cigar Shop 
membership is $30.00 monthly.

Lounging Hours are as follows:
Mon - Thurs 10:00 a.m. - 10:30 p.m.
Fri - Sat 10:00 a.m. - 12:30 p.m.
Sun 12:00 p.m. - 8:30 p.m.​

*Edward's Pipe & Cigar Shop*
Fort Collins, CO 80525

For more info call PH: 970-226-5311

or email us at [email protected]

www.edwardsfc.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

​Visit Victory Bar & Cigar in the heart of restaurant row in Worcester, MA. Victory Bar & Cigar is a full service tobacco shop with some mighty fine beverages on tap to relax with and enjoy your favorite smoke. Open 7 days a week from noon to 2 a.m. . There's no excuse for not finding the time to get out and enjoy yourself, with 6 high definition TV's, sport packages, and space available at no charge for private parties. We just want to up the ante. You don't have to be a member to enjoy all the amenities, but you do have to enjoy yourself when you're here. It's a rule.

Come lounge with us from

12:00 p.m. to 2:00 a.m.

7 days a week
*Victory Cigar Bar
*56 Shrewsbury St.
Worcester, MA 01604
PH: 508-756-4747
Victory Bar & Cigar​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

*Cigar Masters *
Cigar Masters was created and founded by Brandon Salomon and first opened in May 1996. The original concept and business plan was to create a setting where fine cigars could be purchased and enjoyed in a comfortable environment. While attending Boston University (and enjoying many cigars), Brandon felt that the city of Boston was a perfect venue for creating this relaxed elegant environment. 
Brandons vision focuses around the culture, lifestyle and tradition of Cigars. Cigar Masters offers the finest cigar selections on the market and features even the most exclusive brands. Exquisite accessories and unsurpassed service give clients a unique and unparalled shopping experience. Cigar Masters is constantly evolving and educating its staff for consumers, continually adding the most sought after cigars and accessories for your personal enjoyment.Cigar Masters is also actively involved in many local charities. Stop by and enjoy a cigar with us anytime.
Mon - Sat 10:00 a.m. - 1:00 a.m.
Sun 12:00 p.m. - 12:00 a.m.
Owned by: Brandon Saloman

*Accomplishments & Accolades*
*Best of Boston* - _Boston Magazine
_*Top 10 Cigar Bars in The Country *- _Cigar Aficionado
_*Concierge Pick* - _Where Magazine
_*Boston's Best* - I_mproper Bostonian
_*Top 5 Attractions in Boston* - _Cosmopolitan Magazine_ - Italy 
*Top 20 Cigar Bars in The Country* - _GQ Magazine
_*Top 5 Cigar Bars in the United States* - _Maxim Magazine_
*Cigar Masters
*745 Boylston St # 3
Boston, MA 02116
(617) 266-4400
Visit us online at: Cigarmasters : Boston : Providence : Cigar Lounge​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

The Nostalgia Shop, has a great Diamond Crown Cigar Lounge where a Cigar Aficionado can partake of his favorite cigar, enjoy a wide variety of wines, liquors and ports AND enjoy a delicious American Cuisine meal from Grand Cru Restaurant - all while watching television on our wide-screen TV. Just visit our website at Welcome to the Grand Cru Restaurant for details and directions ​THE NOSTALGIA SHOP
2600 SO PROVIDENCE RD - STE 200
COLUMBIA, MO 65203
573-874-1950​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Marc's Cigars in Ocean City, NJ is a full service cigars shop. With a great selection of hard to find cigars available to purchase and enjoy in our smoking lounge & our smoking porch. We also house a ice cream parlor & cafe with a nostalgic Hobby Horse as one of our well-known features.

If you haven't been to Marc's Cigars I'm Marc Dukeman the owner and I'd like to personally invite you to my store.

Marc's Cigars
624 E. 8th St.
Ocean City, NJ 08226
Toll Free 1-877-399-7333
www.marcscigars.com


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

If you're looking for a great place to relax and have a cigar, stop by our cigar lounge.

Cigar Palace 
4815 Eisenhower Ave 
Alexandria VA 22304 
P: 703-751-6444 
http://www.cigarpalace.com/


----------



## K Baz (Mar 2, 2007)

Very informative posts makes me sad seeing all the great lounges you guys have in the US

Is the BMTA doing anything to help out the Canadian B&Ms?

Maybe you could push them all to get lounges especially the 1 (one) in Regina.


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

K Baz said:


> Very informative posts makes me sad seeing all the great lounges you guys have in the US
> 
> Is the BMTA doing anything to help out the Canadian B&Ms?
> 
> Maybe you could push them all to get lounges especially the 1 (one) in Regina.


One country at a time.

Sincerely,
Sean Robinson
CEO
BMTA


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

NH Cigars also known as Holy Smokes Cigar House in Manchester, NH features a cigar lounge with a 60" flat screen and plenty of leather chairs to relax in while enjoying your favorite smoke. We also host some great events monthly and welcome all to come and enjoy the friendship and smoking experiences we create at NH cigars. *HOLY SMOKES CIGAR HOUSE *
297 South Willow St. 
Manchester New Hampshire 03103
www.nhcigars.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.edwardsofsanmarco.com/​









Edwards of San Marco in Jacksonville, FL features a smoking lounge with free coffee service to all smoking patrons. It's also okay to BYOB. So bring your friends and enjoy yourself. No memberships are necessary. Just grab yourself a handful of your favorite smokes and take as much time as you like relaxing and smoking. Only rule we have is "make a mess", just tidy up. Let's keep it enjoyable for everyone. 
*Edwards of San Marco Lounging Hours:
*Mon - Fri 10:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.
Sat 10:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.

*Edwards of San Marco*
2018 San Marco Blvd
Jacksonville, Fl. 32207
Phone: 904-396-7990

For more info email us at: [email protected]

or visit us online at: http://www.edwardsofsanmarco.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.cigarsplus.com/​








Cigars Plus features lounge accomodations for cigar smoking only. Our lounge is open to all patrons who purchase cigars from Cigars Plus. We also have soft drink and coffee concessions for beverage enjoyment. We are not a BYOB lounge except during special events that we host at Cigars Plus. If you're in town or already here we'd love to smoke a cigar together.
Cigars Plus Lounging Hours:
Mon - Thurs 10:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.
Fri - Sat 10:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Sun 12:00 p.m. - 6:00 p.m.
*Cigars Plus*
69 White St.
Red Bank, NJ 07701
732-212-9888
www.cigarsplus.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

javascript:thr18975.prev();javascript:thr18975.next();
LiL Havana Cigar Shop indeed has a smoking lounge. Quite a nice smoking lounge with a very relaxing atmosphere designed to appreciate smoking with friends. After all it's the little things that bring so much pleasure. I'm open to all smoking patrons who fill up their shopping carts at LIL Havana Cigar Shop, no matter the size. Small cart, medium cart, big cart the latters fine with me (hint, hint) you decide. I also provide high speed wireless internet so you can stay on top of things while you're relaxing with your smoke. Just in case you forget your laptop we provide a computer in the store for your personal use. I also allow BYOB, so who needs bars when you and your friends can get together and sample the finest beverages for a fraction of the cost with friends and fine smokes. Trust me no one will say "Do you mind". They may say, "Do you have another". We also host some great smoking parties with appetizers and drinks. So join us for the fun, festivities, and become part of our smoking brethren.

I'm Bob Morrow owner of LiL Havana Cigar Shop & we're open for you to enjoy a cigars.

*LiL Havana Cigar Shop Lounging Hours:*
Mon - Sat 10:00 a.m. to 8:00 p.m.
Sun 10:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.​
*LiL Havana Cigar Shop*
1011 Mason Street, Suite 1 
Vacaville, CA 95688 
PH: 707-447-8678 
www.lilhavanacigars.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Racine & Laramie is in the heart of Old Town San Diego. Home to the birthplace of California. Racine & Laramie features a great smoking lounge open to the public in the spirit of the old west. They also sell water & soda to enjoy with your favorite smoke. The only rule is no gun play.

*Racine & Laramie Lounging Hours: 
*Mon - Thurs 10:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.
Fri - Sat 10:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m.

Thank you, Geoffrey Mogilner Chief

*Racine & Laramie, TM*
2737 San Diego Ave
San Diego, CA 92110
(619) 291-7833


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Harry's Cigar & Brew offers a relaxing smoking lounge with Plasma TV and rocker recliners. There's never a membership fee and any well behaved adult is welcome. We offer over 40 domestic, import, and micro-brew beers with a boutique selection of wines, ports, and madeira's. No liquor is permitted.

Also at Harry's Cigar & Brew we house Shellie Bean's Coffee Cafe with fresh brewed gourmet coffee as well as outstanding Espresso drinks. Not to mention our Cafe Cubano puts Red Bull out to pasture.

After making your cigar selection from over 200 brands in our walk in humidor, you can relax in our lounge, watch TV, play a game of pool or enjoy a game of steel tip darts.

Most Saturday nights we feature the best of Live Blues in our outdoor Starlight Lounge (back parking lot)!

Harry's Cigar & Brew Lounging Hours are 
Mon - Sat 10:00 am till 10:00 pm. 
We're Closed Sunday.

*Harry's Cigar & Brew*
1954 W SR 426, #1118 
Oviedo, FL 32765 
PH: 407.365.6665
Harry's Cigar & Brew
Home Depot Plaza - Corner of Red Bug Road and Aloma (426)

Come by and enjoy Harry's Cigar & Brew. There's nothing quite like it!​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

http://www.pheasantcigars.com/​









Pheasant cigars features lounges that are open to patrons of the store. My lounges have a High Definition 50" inch downstairs and a 36" TV upstairs with cable packages offering plenty to choose from for your viewing pleasure. We also offer complimentary Wi-Fi as well as network printing and fax machines. I also keep cold beverages and hot coffee on hand. At the moment Pheasant Cigars doesn't feature alcohol but should add the feature in the future. We also have a poker table so you can polish up the necessary Vegas strip skills without losing your shoes. Our newest lounge addition is the Xbox 360, because you're never to old to have a little fun. 
Upstairs we rent lockers for $75 per month. Up to 3 people can share the locker with no additional charges. My lockers are temperature and humidity controlled using a separate HVAC system coupled with a Nortec steam humidification system. I crafted the lockers out of; Honduran Mahogany on the outside and used real Spanish red cedar on the inside. You're cigars will never be happier aging peacefully for your arrival. 
So head over to Pheasant Cigars if you're already here or when you're in Vegas. We stock a great selection of cigars focusing more on boutique brands. Keeping our cigars brands focused on smaller, unique, artisans. You'll also finds brands you know and trust like Padron, Tatuaje, Illusione, Gran Habano, Don Pepin, & La Flor Dominicana. Brands who consistent great flavors and smoking experiences can always be appreciated.
My only real rule is to be respectful to the people around you. Since opening we've only had 1 instance in ten years. So I'd say you're chances of having a great time here are pretty good.
My name Paul Kovacic and I'd like to welcome you to my store Pheasant Cigars. So take flight and get here as soon as you can.
*Pheasant Cigar Lounging Hours:*

Mon 11:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.
Tues - Fri 10:30 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Sat 10:00 a.m. - 5:00 P.M.
Sun Closed

Pheasant Cigars
2800 West Sahara Avenue
Suite 6A
Las Vegas, Nevada 89102

PH: 702-368-1700
http://www.pheasantcigars.com

[email protected]
[email protected]​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Cigar & Smoke Shopp in Bangor, ME features a home away from home smoking lounge. Complete with leather recliners, leather couches and a wide screen TV for your viewing pleasure. We also fire up the fireplace when it's chilly outside. Our cigar lounge is open to all smoking patrons of the store. We serve hot cups of coffee and many other types of beverages.

So in case this is your first time I'm Frank S. Coglitore the owner and you're welcome to come spend some time relaxing and making new friends with us. If you're not new you're wasting precious smoke signal makin moments.

*Cigar & Smoke Shoppe Lounging Hours:*
Mon - Thurs 10 am to 7pm
Fri - Sat 10 am to 9pm
Sunday Noon to 4pm

*Cigar & Smoke Shoppe*
407 Main Street
Bangor, ME 04401

:::Telephone:::
207-947-0002

You can also visit us online at: www.cigarsmokeshoppe.com

or email me for more info: [email protected]​


----------



## Universal Tobacco (Apr 1, 2009)

I dont have a store where you can come in and smoke. I do however have an online store on Ebay called Universal Tobacco and More. Im proud of it, and what I really pride myself on is trying to offer the best prices for some of the greater accessories, such as Xikar. I really like this site, and I am glad I am now a part of it. I have seen a lot of interest in Xikar products. If anyone has an interest in a new Xikar item, please come to Ebay and look at our listings and give us a chance. We also have a lot of great humidors. Thank you all.


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

​








Azucar Cigar Lounge is an elegant, private oasis nestled in the upscale Corona Hills. Styled in the manner of an upscale Prohibition-era speakeasy and outfitted with rich mahogany and maple hardwoods, buttery-soft leather chairs and comfortable sofas, Azucar Cigar Lounge is the ideal place to conduct business, enjoy a romantic evening for two, or catch up during a casual night out with good friends. Complete with a state-of-the-art ventilation system, Azucar Cigar Lounge offers the perfect environment for smokers and non-smokers alike.

Azucar Cigar Lounge offers its members and their guests a warm welcoming atmosphere, an attentive staff and a connoisseur's selection of top-notch entertainment, drink and fine cigars.

Azucar Cigar Lounge is more than just a private club, it's an experience.

*Azucar Cigar Lounge* 
2550 Tuscany Road, Suite 103,
Corona, CA
www.clubcaribeonline.com
Phone: 951-734-8693​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Universal Tobacco said:


> I dont have a store where you can come in and smoke. I do however have an online store on Ebay called Universal Tobacco and More. Im proud of it, and what I really pride myself on is trying to offer the best prices for some of the greater accessories, such as Xikar. I really like this site, and I am glad I am now a part of it. I have seen a lot of interest in Xikar products. If anyone has an interest in a new Xikar item, please come to Ebay and look at our listings and give us a chance. We also have a lot of great humidors. Thank you all.


 Best of Luck with your business. You post the specials you're offering in the Retailer for Sales profit forum!

Sincerely,
Sean Robinson
CEO
BMTA


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

:banana:Mi Casa Cigar is new to the North Suburbs. We have created a spacious, comfortable lounge for relaxing and enjoying your favorite stogie. Mi Casa Cigar has an extensive selection of premium quality cigars in one of the largest humidors in the area with new brands arriving every day. We are committed to bringing you the highest quality tobacco products and accessories at fair prices and to provide you with honest, knowledgeable assistance when needed. Come on by and relax in the lounge or join in on a game of Texas Hold 'Em while indulging in a quality cigar.

Large Custom Humidor 
Premium Cigars 
Premium Cigarettes 
Many Accessories 
Smoking Lounge 
African Ambiance 
Dominoes Table 
3 Custom Made Poker Tables by Charlie 
Comfortable Leather Seating 
Several Plasma TVs 
Cigar Events and Tastings 
Cowboy/Maverick watching parties 
Mi Casa Cigar is BYOB!​
*Mi Casa Cigar*
2833 Eldorado Parkway #308
Frisco/Little Elm, TX 75034
P: 214-618-9848
Fax orders 214-618-9748
Store Hours:
Mon - Thurs 10 a.m. - 8 p.m.
Fri 10 a.m. - 11 p.m.
Sat 10 a.m. - 6 pm.
Sun Closed

Mi Casa Cigar - Enjoy Fine Cigars​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

*Ole Arlington Cigar & Tobacco*​The Arlington store is an established example of a traditional cigar shop, covered with hardwood floors and walls lined with shelves of ashtrays, humidors, and cigar paraphernalia display cases arranged throughout. The inviting layout of this shop is unlike most other tobacconists, including tables and chairs in the front area, four unique humidors (one reserved for member lockers), a spacious members only lounge with a dozen leather couches and leather chairs in the rear of the store with several televisions (including a 65in. HDTV). Arlington Cigar also has a members-only "gaming area" in the space previously next door.​Owned by: Kenny Wiles
*Ole Arlington Cigar & Tobacco
*827 NE Green Oaks Blvd
Arlington, TX 76006
(817) 226-7441
BMTA - Ole Arlington Cigar & Tobacco​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Tobacco Leaf in Lakewood, Co features a smoking lounge available to all purchasing patrons of Tobacco Leaf. We designed the lounge for you to relax and enjoy yourself. All we ask is you observe common courtesy of your fellow smokers. You can also BYOB just don't forget to clean up after you're done.
*Tobacco Leaf Lounging Hours:*
Mon -Fri 10:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Sat 9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.
Sun 11:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m.
You can visit us online at: Tobacco Leaf II: Denver's Finest Tobacco and Collectibles​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Olde Towne Smoke Shoppe in Temecula, Ca features a smoking area welcome to everyone. We serve coffee, have a soda machine and allow you to bring your own beverage's. We just ask that you straighten up when you're done. So stop by and choose something to smoke from the wonderful selections we offer.

*Olde Towne Smoke Shoppe Lounging Hours:*
Mon - Thurs 9:30 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Fri 9:30 a.m. - 11:30 p.m.
Sat - Sun 10:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.

*Olde Towne Smoke Shoppe*
28636 Olde Towne Front St.
Temecula, CA 92592
951-699-1918​​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Don Francisco in East Brunswick, NJ features a smoking lounge with several television, DVD, computer card table and domino tables. We are open to all store patrons who wish to join us for smoke. Not to mention we roll our own house cigar brand and you should stop by to purchase a few and enjoy the Don Francisco cigar experience. We allow you to bring your own beverages. We just ask that you pick up your are when your done. We don't allow cigarette smoking an we encourage to you to support our shop when you stop by to relax in the lounge.
*Don Francisco Smoking Lounge Hours:*
Mon - Sat 9:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Sun 10:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.
*Don Francisco Cigars*
295 B Route 18 (Colchester Plaza)
East Brunswick, NJ 08816
PH: 732-432-4099
www.donfranciscocigars.com
For more information you can email us at: [email protected]​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

At Telford's Pipe & Cigar in Mill Valley, CA you can enjoy smoking tobacco anywhere in our store. We have chairs & tables situated throughout the store; moreover, you can enjoy smoking your selections outside on the porch. Where you can travel back in time and relax in one of our rocking chairs. We also installed heating lamps, so you can enjoy the view of Mt. Tamalpais anytime. Telford's also features a private lounge. With a annual membership fee of $700, or $75 monthly. However, to reward customers who spend over $50.00 on any given day. We welcome you to enjoy our private lounge with over-sized leather chairs and if it's your first visit let us welcome you with a gratis lounge outing.

At Telford's membership has it's privileges. Once you become part of Telford's Private Smoking Lounge, you'll have access to private humidified cabinets to store your precious cache of cigars, enjoy a convivial atmosphere, meet the friendliest folks in California, use our Wi-Fi and enjoy espressos to go with your smokes. As well as receiving personal invitations to special tasting events. We also allow all our members to keep their favorite beverages in their personal rental cabinets. With a yearly membership, you'll also receive a brass plaque denoting your personal space. If you're just in need of humidified storage. We also have lockers available for monthly rental. So we welcome you to join us and become part of a special group of people who enjoy smoking, relaxing, & the companionship at Telford's Pipe & Cigar.

Telford's is open daily (except major holidays). 
Weekday from 10:00 a.m. -7:00 p.m.
Sat 10:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.
Sun 12:00 p.m. - 6:00 p.m.
We appreciate all our customers and would like to show you why so many call us their 
Northern California's 
"home away from home".

*Telford's Pipe & Cigar*
664 Redwood Hwy
Mill Valley, CA 94941
PH: 415-388-0440
Telford's Pipe and Cigar store, Mill Valley, CA

Just off the Seminary Exit of US 101,
Check our event page for "the buzz".
We'd like you to visit us in person so we can say "Hi".
Cheer's Susan & Brian Telford​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

javascript:thr20262.prev();javascript:thr20262.next();









Have A Cigar in Vernon, Ct features two smoking lounges, a pool room & large screen TVs. We are open to all store patrons who would like to stop by and enjoy a fine smoke. With the largest cigar & tobacco selection in Connecticut you're sure to find exactly what you're looking for. We also allow you to bring your own beverages. Just don't forget us.

*Have A Cigar Lounging Hours:*
10:00 a.m. - 8:00 p.m. Monday thru Friday 
10:00 a.m.- 6:00 p.m. Saturday 
10:00 a.m. - 4:00 p.m. Sunday

Don't forget to say Hi, Michael Nicoletti Proprietor !

*Have A Cigar
*435 R Hartford Turnpike
Vernon, CT 06066
PH: 860-875-6556

For more information you can email us at: [email protected] 
Or visit us online at: Welcome to the online home of Have A Cigar, Vernon, CT​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Addison Cigar & Tobacco Shop in Addison, TX features a World Class private Smoking Lounge, When building the lounge into the old historical post office in Addison, TX Mark Bartlett wanted to build something that would reflect areas where every cigar & pipe smoking aficionado could feel comfortable. So he built areas for relaxing. Leather Stadium recliners for watching cable on the 56" Plasma screen. He then added poker tables for those who like to play Texas Hold'Em. Bar Top seating in areas so guys could get together and talk. All in all Mark built seating for at least 70 cigar smokers into his club. He also converted the loading dock into a barbecue area with patio seating and TV to keep up with news, and sporting activities while enjoying the outdoors.

If you're not in the mood for the privacy the Club brings. Mark also added plenty of bar top seating to the front of the store and patio seating in front of the building. So everyone can find space and time to enjoy taking a break while enjoying a fine smoke at Addison Cigar & Tobacco Shop!

You're always welcome at Addison Cigar says, Mark Bartlett owner and 20 yr industry veteran! 
*Addison Cigar & Tobacco was also choosen as a Diamond Crown Lounge!*
*Addison Cigar & Tobacco*
15401 Addison Rd
Addison, TX 75001
(972) 239-1521

For more info visit: BMTA - Addison Cigar & Tobacco Home​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Cigar World in Coppell, TX features a smoking lounge that's perfect for just relaxing. Comfortable chairs and one of the nicest guys you'll meet running the show Ali. Ali's store is reflective oh the man laid back. You also get to met Zino the store watchdog that actually just loves to make new friends. You can bring your own beverages and Ali host Happy Hour Herfin every week on Thursday night 5-8 p.m. Rules are bring a drink to share, some cigars to trade and the mindset of having fun. So if you haven't been to Cigar World you should take a trip, find your favorite smoke and waste the whole afternoon just smoking.

*Cigar World*
820 S Macarthur Blvd # 147
Coppell, TX 75019
(972) 393-7675 
For more information go to: BMTA - Cigar World-Coppell, TX​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Club Calypso in Richardson, TX features a smoking lounge designed for everyone. Matt Bedosky wanted to make everyone fell at home. So he designed a neighborhood bar setting into his store lounge. Where everyone can hang out and enjoy their cigars, pipes and even hookahs as Matt also has hookah set-ups in you've never tried it before. Club Calypsos smoking lounge can comfortably seat 50 smokers and there is a lounge with leather seating off to the side. You don't have to worry about viewing you're favorite show either, Matt installed four flat screen. With one being at the bar top area. So head over to Club Calypso if you're in the area and enjoy choosing something from Club Clypso extensive selection of cigars & tobaccos. 
*Club Calypso*
1401 EAST ARAPAHO STE E 
RICHARDSON, TX 75081 
PHONE: 972 761 9903

In case you don't know the store is also home of 
*"Little Havana Cigars"*
www.littlehavanacigars.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Bon Ton Roule in Ft. Worth, Tx motto is "Let The Good Times Roll" and they do. Everytime we've ever been to Bon Ton Roule their is always a group hanging out enjoying each other's company. Shannon definitely has built a home away from home into her cigar store lounge. Comfortable seating, plenty of lounging space, a great big screen TV with no shortage of conversation. Shannon also has a bar top area if you ever need a comfortable surface to get some work done while enjoying your favorite smoke. Bon Ton Roule also rents humidified private storage lockers if you need one. You just don't have to be a member to enjoy Bon Ton Roule's Smoking Lounge, but while you're here we would appreciate your business. Keeps the motto going and we'll be able to keep the good times rollin. 

*Bon Ton Roule Fine Cigars*
6500 Camp Bowie Blvd
Fort Worth, TX 76116
(817) 763-0002
Let The Good Times Roll​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Jon's Front Street Tobacconist features a smoking lounge open to all patrons of the store. Alcohol is permitted just clean up your mess and you don't need a membership or do you have to pay fees to relax in my lounge, just be respectful of those enjoying themselves around you. We do however, appreciate your support. Keeps Jon's Front Street Tobacconist in operation and allows us to have a good time relaxing with friends. 
*Jon's Front Street Tobacconist Lounge Hours:*
Sun Noonish - 8:00 p.m.
Mon - Thurs Noonish - 9:00 p.m.
Fri - Sat Noonish - 11:00 p.m.
Ok So we're laid pack, but we'll be here everyday.
*Jonathan L. Hersha Owner*
*Jon's Front Street Tobacconist*
1115 Front St # 1
Sacramento, CA 95814
(916) 498-0450
Jon's Front Street Tobacconist Homepage
For more information email us at: Front Street Tobacco
God Bless the Republic, and all the man and women who defend her.

Political correctness is always political, and rarely correct.​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Absolute Tobacco in Katy, TX features a smoking lounge open to all patrons of the store. You can bring your own beverage and enjoy yourself watching your favorite shows on the flat screens. The owners Robert and Carol Plumley also host some great monthly cigar events so if you're in the area you should get on the mailing list for invitations. *Absolute Tobacco*
1450 W Grand Pkwy S # L
Katy, TX 77494
(281) 392-2387
Absolute Tobacco... Fine Cigars & Pipes​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Old Havana Cigar Co. & Bar in Cartersville, GA feature a smoking lounge where you can enjoy a fine cigar from our "huge" walk-in humidor. Sit at the bar and sip on a fine wine or a craft brewed beer from our extensive beverage selection. Step out into our covered outdoor patio and feel the breeze. Or settle down to watch your favorite team on our flat screen TVs. 
*Old Havana Cigar Co. *
602 E Main St
Cartersville, GA 30121
(770) 382-7942
Welcome to Old Havana Cigar Co.​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

The Cigar Shoppe is located just north of Atlanta in Cumming, GA. The Cigar Shoppe is comprised of a 3000 sq foot shop complete with a 1500 sq ft lounge. We offer 4 different lounging areas and outdoor seating. We're also a Diamond Crown Lounge. The Cigar Shoppe also features a bar with 70 different beers, 6 on tap! Our wine list cellars 1000 wines ranging in price from $15 to $2000. We are also adding a additional 1500 sq ft to the shop. This will include a 4500 bottle wine cellar, a wine tasting room,and a bar with a Baby Grand Piano. The outdoor patio will seat about 40. When finished we will be able to seat approximately 110 people. The Cigar Shoppe is a member of IPCPR and TAA. In the Cigar Shoppe we feature over 800 cigar facings. We are also a registered Opus X cigar dealer. (We also carry Mondavi/Rothschild Opus One wine). So stop by and we'll pair wine and cigars for you. *The Cigar Shoppe*
4320 Heards Circle Ste 800
Cumming, Ga. 30041
PH: 770-888-9396
Home​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

The Tobacco Haus in New Brunfels is my local. In many ways, it is more of a large bar with a walk-in humidor rather than simply a cigar shop. Nevertheless, they keep a good collection of cigars (properly humidified) and the prices are right. There are several televisions scattered around the establishment, tables and chairs, and a couch/chair seating area for those who want the cigar lounge atmosphere. Oh yes, and a full bar. Definitely worth a trip for anyone in the Central Texas area. 
*write up contributed by Don Charles*

*Tobacco Haus Lounging Hours: *
Monday thru Friday 10am - 12am
Saturday 10am - 1am
Sunday 12pm - 12am
*Tobacco Haus*
651 N Business Ih 35 # 525
New Braunfels, TX 78130
(830) 620-7473
The Tobacco Haus Cigar Lounge​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Twins Smoke Shop in Londonberry, NH features a Diamond Crown smoking lounge. With 800 sq ft and four other rooms, one including a bar and big screen TV's. So stop by enjoy a smoke, grab a drink and say, Hi to Kurt and the gang at Twins Smoke Shop.​*Twins Smoke Shop Lounging Hours:*
Mon - Fri 9:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Sat - Sun 9:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.
*Twins Smoke Shop*
128 Rockingham Road
Londonderry, NH 03053
603-421-0242
In business since June 1997
Twins Smoke Shop​​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Nestled in a small community in Long Beach, Ca you will find 2nd Street Cigars. So if you are looking for a cigar lounge in the Long Beach area, look no further. When you are in town please stop by and enjoy a fine cigar in our cozy open-air environment. Kick back in a comfortable leather club chair and take in the latest sporting event on our 50" Plasma TV. Experience the difference at 2nd Street Cigars true Southern California style! You must be 18 years of age to enter the lounge.

*2nd Street Cigars Lounging Hours:
*Mon-Thurs.10:00 A.M.-10:00 P.M.
Fri - Sat 10:00 A.M. - 11:00 P.M.
Sun 11:00 A.M. to 9:00 P.M.
*2nd Street Cigars*
202 Nieto Avenue
Long Beach, CA 90803
562-439-8284
www.2ndstreet-cigars.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

15 C Martini & Cigar Lounge has a speakeasy ambiance with some great Martini's and a good selection of cigars. They are excempt from the Colorado Clean Air Indoor Act. Stop by for a drink and cigar if you're in town. 
*15 C Smoking Lounge Hours:*
Mon - Sat 4:00 p.m. - 2:00 a.m.
Sun 8:00 p.m. - 2:00 a.m.
*15 C Martini & Cigar Bar*
15 E. Bijou St. 
Colorado Springs, Co 80903
PH: 719-635-8303
15C Club - Colorado Springs Martini and Cigar Bar
(They are located in the alley behind Old Chicago)​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Ashes Cigar Tavern, Suntree's exclusive cigar club located within the heart of Brevard County, provides its members with a relaxing, comfortable, collegial environment designed to optimize their cigar smoking pleasures.

Ashes, is the perfect place to enjoy a relaxed smoke, expand your circle of friends and create new business relationships.

Our tavern offers television for sports, news and breaking financial updates. We also offer wireless internet access for smokers who want to surf while they enjoy a good smoke. Members can experience casual meetings with friend, or can schedule more private use of our facility including our new outdoor deck.

Beyond these conveniences, Membership brings participation in a calendar of outstanding events, exclusive gatherings all conceived to heighten the pleasures of cigar connoisseurship.​*Ashes Cigar Tavern*
7720 N. Wickham Road
Suntree, FL 32940
PH: 321-255-5035
www.ashescigars.com
Sunday & Monday . Closed
Tuesday & Wednesday 12:00 p.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Thursday - Saturday 12:00 p.m. - 12:00 a.m.​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

8 to 8 Cigars has a nice seating area to enjoy a smoke with some great selections of coffee. 
So if you're in town stop by a choose something from their extensive selection of cigars & tobacco and enjoy yourself. 
*8 To 8 Cigars* 302 E. St. Charles Road 
Villa Park, Illinois 60181 
630-993-1234​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Enjoy your fine smoke sitting in one of our club chairs in the comfortable lounge room. The Lounge offers big screen TV, DVD, Sat-TV, surround sound, and cd's. Burlingame Tobacconist also features private storage lockers. Made of solid cedar, they maintain the digitally controlled environment that allows your locker to keep your cigars in a near perfect condition prior to your smoke.








1404 Burlingham Ave.
Burlingame, California, 94010 
PH: 650-343-3300 
For more info contact us at: [email protected]​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Cigar Castle in Tampa, Fl features a smoking lounge with high back leather chairs, leather couches with four TV's. Cigar Castle also features a poker playing area, WI-FI, conference table, & smoker's bar. With a garden patio to hangout in behind the lounge. So if you're in the area stop by and say "Hi", to all the friendly regulars and Atul the owner.
*Cigar Castle *
11724 N. 56th Street
Tampa, FL 33617
813-985-1300​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Located in the heart of downtown New Haven, near the Yale Campus. Here at _*The Owl Shop*_ we have a fully stocked bar specializing in top shelf libations. We encourage you to come on by so you can sip on your favorite beverage while sitting back and enjoying a smoke within a hassle free environment.
*The Owl Shop Lounging Hours:*
Monday
4:00 pm - 1:00 am
Tuesday - Thursday
10:00 am - 1:00 am
Friday & Saturday
10:00 am - 2:00 am
Sunday
12:00 pm - 1:00 am

The Owl Shop
268 College Street
New Haven, CT 06510
Tel: 1-877-CAFEOWL
Cigars for sale, Tobaccos, Pipes, Pipe Repair, Humidors, Music Boxes also at Owl Shop in New Haven, Ct. one of the oldest smoke shops in the country.​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Great spot to kick back, grab a glass of wine and a smoke. On Saturday night they have live music. Large cases on the wall filled with cigars, a bar full of wines, some great beers on draft and comfy chairs, and flat screen TV's.

*Cork's Cigar Bar* 425 12st
West Bradenton, FL 34205
*(941) 308-2450* 
MySpace.com - Cork's Cigar Bar - 23 - Female - BRADENTON, Florida - www.myspace.com/bradentoncigarbar​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

King Corona Cigars in Tampa, FL is located in the heart of Ybor City. The cigar store & cafe features Cuban & world music in the background along with a great selection of cigars. They also feature some unique local handmade cigars. So stop by if you're in town or visiting.​
*King Corona Cigars*
1523 E 7th Ave
Tampa, FL 33605
(813) 241-9109
http://www.kingcoronacigars.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Maduro Club in Sarasota, FL features a smoking lounge with a Dominican flavor and a diverse selection of ales and wines from around the world. Maduro Club also features private lockers a a relaxing ambiance. So stop by when you're in town and relax with us. 
*Maduro Club*
7386 Tamiami Trail
Sarasota, FL
PH: 941-925-4747
www.maduroclub.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Enjoy our smoking lounge, wine bar and wireless internet. We also feature outdoor seating and space is available for parties & private functions.

*Vicente of London
*8970 Fontana Del Sol Way # 5
Naples, FL 34109
(239) 591-1169
[http://fujipub.com/vincenteoflondon​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Our lounge features a comfortable seating area with big screen so you can kick back and relax with your favorite smoke. AG Cigars also features complimentary WiFI for all customers. Feel free to bring your laptop in and get some work done while you enjoy your favorite cigar.

*AG Cigars at Eagle's Landing*
918 Eagle's Landing Parkway
Stockbridge, GA 30281
Phone: 770-507-7312
Mike McPherson​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Goodfellas Cigars features a private cigar lounge for locker members! With 2 large screens TV's with Bose surround sound speakers perfect for game day, wireless internet, espresso machine, and nice relaxing lazy-boy style couches.
Goodfellas Cigars
2944 S. Rochester Road
Rochester Hills, MI 48307
Cigars Large Walk-in Humidor Cigar Lounge Tobacco Cigar Store Michigan Smoke Shop​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

In New Jersey today, you can't enjoy a cigar in a restaurant, a bar, at work, in a club and most likely, not even in your own home. Hell, even a United States Veteran of war cannot enjoy a smoke at their local VFW. At The Riverside Cigar Shoppe you are more than welcome to relax in our lounge and smoke as often as you please. 
*Riverside Cigar Shop Smoking Lounge Hours:*
Sun, Mon and Weds: 12PM - 5PM
Thu: 12PM - 8PM
Friday and Saturday: 12PM - 10PM
Closed Tuesdays

*Riverside Cigar Shoppe* 145 S Main St
Phillipsburg, NJ 08865
PH: 908-859-2384
http://www.riversidecigarshoppe.net​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Highland Cigar Co. provides an uncompromising environment for acquiring and enjoying premium cigars and spirits. Our state-of-the-art ventilation system, comfortable leather sofas and high definition televisions create an experience like no other in the Atlanta area.

We are located in Atlanta's charming Inman Park Village. Nestled among some of the city's finest restaurants and retailers, we provide an oasis that combines the ultimate pair of guilty pleasures. premium cigars and fine spirits. 
*Highland Cigar Co.*
245 N Highland Ave NE
Atlanta, GA 30307
(404) 477-2415
www.highlandcigar.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

If you like to enjoy a great cigar in elegant surroundings with a sophisticated crowd - - you'll love The Buckhead Cigar Store at Dantanna's. Independently owned and operated by Atlanta's most knowledgeable tobacconists, you will always be treated to outstanding service and advice to ensure you get the perfect cigar for your taste from our 300 sq. ft walk-in humidor. 
Tastefully secluded from the remainder of the restaurant, Buckhead Cigar Store's elegant smoking lounge is furnished with leather sofas and six large flat-screen HD TV's along with a dining area that is served by Dantanna's full bar and restaurant menu.
*Buckhead's Cigar Bar*
3400 Around Lenox Drive
Suite 304
Atlanta, GA 30326
(404) 844-0400
Buckhead Cigar Bar​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Bethesda Tobacco in Bethesda, MD features a La Flor Dominicana smoking lounge in a recently relocated facility. Now expanded to accommodate more space for smokers to relax. Bethesda Tobaccos smoking lounge features a state of the art $75,000 air purification system, Michael Cooperman spared no expense for the customers comfort. They also feature a 50" plasma, private storage locker's, coffee by quatermaine's, leather chairs & a outdoor patio. So stop by when you have a chance and enjoy a fine smoke, hours of conversation and good cheer

*Bethesda Tobacco Smoking Lounge Hours:*
Mon-Sat 10:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Sun 12:00 p.m. - 5:00 p.m. *Bethesda Tobacco
*4916 Del Ray Avenue
Bethesda, MD 20814
PH: 301-907-7990
Bethesda Tobacco, Inc.
For more information email us at: [email protected]​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Good Ol' Days Cigars in Waynesville, NC features a smoking lounge for all store patrons to enjoy. So stop by and say "Hi", to Frankie.

*Good Ol' Days Cigars*
46 N. Main St.
Waynesville, NC 28786
GOOD OL' DAYS CIGARS 
For more information email us at: [email protected]​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

The Tasting Room in Monona, WI features a smoking lounge where you can also enjoy a glass of wine. *The Tasting Room*
6325 Monona Dr.
Monona, WI 53716
608-223-1641
Tasting Room of Monona - Wine & Cigars - Madison WI​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Aromas Cigar & Wine Bar in Jacksonville, FL features plenty or room to enjoy your favorite cigar. 
*Aromas Cigars & Wine Bar 
*4372 Southside Blvd., Suite 101 
Jacksonville, FL 32216 
904.928.0515
Aromas - Cigars, Wine & Martini Bar​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Maker's Cigar Lounge & Piani Bar features a great smoking lounge. A quiet place overlooking the Bricktown canal, where fine cigars and fine whiskeys are offered in a friendly atmosphere. The "no smoking" sign is never seen here. Live music featured Tue-Wed from 7:30-11:30pm, and on Thu-Sat from 8:30pm-1:30am. 
*Maker's Cigar Lounge (Cigar & Piano Lounge)*
25 S Oklahoma Ave 
Oklahoma City, OK 73104
(405)606-9000
http://www.makerscigarlounge.com/​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Cigars Mas Fino in Fresno, Ca features a smoking lounge!

Cigar Mas Fino
1568 E. Nees Ave. 
Fresno CA. 93720
(559)-322-8080
Cigar Mas Fino - Fresno, CA​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Havana Humidor in Pinecrest, Fl features a smoking lounge. We offer a luxury style relaxing sitting gallery were you can watch our mega screen HD T.V. while enjoying you favorite brand of cigar, Cuban Coffee and more..

Simply a Great Place to enjoy the NFL play offs and a great cigar, all while having fun with your friends and yes it's a great social networking source with free wireless internet and comfortable work areas. 

*Havana Humidor of Pinecrest*
12749 South Dixie Highway
Pinecrest, FL 33156
305-278-2804
Havana Humidor Cigars Home Page​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Island Girl Cigar Bar in Jacksonville, Fl features a smoking lounge. Come & enjoy the laid-back island atmosphere in Jacksonville's newest smoker-friendly establishment.

Our tiki hut room is available for your private events -- perfect for parties for family & friends and corporate or group functions. We also have free WI-FI. We are located at 9-A & Gate Pkwy (one exit south of JTB/Butler)

*Island Girl Cigar & Wine Bar
*7860 Gate parkway, suite 115
Jacksonville, Fl. 32256
904-854-6060
www.islandgirljax.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Don Bubba Cigars & Hookah Lounge features a smoking lounge where you can enjoy your favorite cigar, or hookah. 
*Don Bubba Cigars & Hookah Lounge
*1413 N.E. Adams St
Peoria, IL 61603
(309) 636-8826
www.donbubbacigars.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Join fellow colleagues and friends in a luxurious atmosphere, private to those who appreciate the finer things in life. Our Exclusive Club Ashton private lounges include four spacious rooms, great for congregating with other cigar connoisseurs. The lounges include private humidified storage lockers, plasma TV's and wet bar. As a member, you're not only entitled to these special features but the membership includes invitations to exclusive monthly events and 10% off cigars and accessories.Our memberships include: *Corporate Membership*
- Large private humidified locker
- Full use of conference room twice 
annually to entertain customers and/or 
business associates
- Allowed up to 4 additional guests 
- Invitation to exclusive monthly events
- 10% discount on cigars & 
accessories
*Executive Membership*
- Private humidified locker
- Full access for you and one guest
- Invitation to exclusive monthly events
- 10% discount on cigars & accessories

Interested in joining, email us > 
The membership is currently sold out - please call to be included on our waiting list.

*The Humidour Cigar Shoppe
*10721 York Road, Cockeysville, MD
410.666.3212
[email protected]
http://www.humidour.com/​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Puff The Magic in Hyannis, Ma features a smoking lounge with leather couches (3 + one other) 2 oversized leather chairs and other assorted seating, Chess table, baby grand piano, full bar, two big screen TV' (40in flat screen and a 65in projection) and the only warm mist humidified walk in humidor in the area employing a state of the art scanning system so you can look up the price and details of the cigar of your choice. There is also outside patio seating where you can relax and enjoy a drink and cigar while you watch the tourists amble down Main street.

Puff The Magic is also on Facebook at Puff The Magic Cigar Lounge, look them up and become a friend. Certified Opus X dealer and currently several sizes of Padron 26's and 64's in stock as well as a ton of other great brands.
*Puff The Magic Lounging Hours: * 
12:00 p.m. to 1:00 a.m. every day
* Puff The Magic*
649 Main St.
Hyannis, MA 02601
Cape Cod Cigar Lounge- Puff The Magic, Hyannis, MA​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

TinderBox Ahwatukee features a Ashton cigar lounge open to the public and a members only Camacho smoking lounge with pool table, 3 42' flat screens TVs and humidified cigar lockers. 
*TinderBox - Ahwatukee Lounging Hours: *
Mon-Sat 10am to 8pm
Sunday 10am to 4pm

*TinderBox - Ahwatukee*
4611 E. Chandler Blvd. Ste. 106
Phoenix, AZ 85044​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Joe's Cigar Shop in Rocky Hill, Ct features a smoking lounge with comfortable seating, private storage lockers, 2 flat screen TVs and a well stocked humidor. So Stop by get a smoke and relax in Joe's Cigar Shop Lounge. *Joe's Cigar Shop Lounging Hours:*
MON & THURS 10am-9pm
TUE & WED & FRIDAY 10am-7PM
SATURDAY 10am-4pm
*JOE'S CIGAR SHOP*
781-C CROMWELL AVE
Rocky Hill, CT 06067
http://joescigarshop-ct.com/home​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Leaf and Bean in the Strip, features a smokin lounge in "the coolest little coffee and cigar shoppe in da burgh!" Featuring large walk in humidor and coffee roasted right in our shoppe. Live music every Saturday noon - 3 PM - Singer/Songwriter Saturdays. All of this in a very exciting Key West Atmosphere! 
*Leaf & Bean in the Strip Lounging Hours:*
Mon - Wed 7AM - 5PM
Thu - Fri 7AM - 6PM
Sat 8AM - 5PM

*Leaf and Bean in the Strip - Jim*
Pittsburgh PA 15222
www.leafandbeanstrip.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Casa Fuma Fine Cigars in Gilbert, AZ features a smoking lounge. *Casa Fuma Lounging Hours:
*Sun -Thurs 10:00 a.m. - 10:00 p.m. 
Fri - Sat 10:00 a.m. - 12:00 a.m.

*Casa Fuma Fine Cigars*
1464 E WILLIAMSFIELD RD SUITE A105
GILBERT, AZ 85296
(480) 794-1581
Casa Fuma Fine Cigars - Gilbert, AZ Cigar Lounge​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Metropolitan Cigar Society features 4200 sq.ft of pure smoking pleasure in Fairfiled, NJ. Though it's private so you should check on visitors requirements.
*Metropolitan Cigar Society*
1275 Bloomfield Avenue
Building 8, Suite 62
Fairfield, NJ 07004
973-287-3540 
The Metropolitan Society Cigar Club A VERY Private Club ​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

De La Concha Tobacconist features a smoking lounge in New York City, NY. Owned by cigar business pioneers the Melendi's. Stop by and enjoy a relaxing setting in a world class environment.
*DE LA CONCHA *
1390 Avenue of the Americas
Bet 56th and 57th Sts
New York City, NY 10019
Tel 212.757.3167
Fax: 212.333.3162
888.244.2704
DE LA CONCHA​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Belicoso Cigar Lounge "Where A Cigar Lover comes to Smoke!" *Belicoso Cigar Lounge*
15443 S 94th Ave
Orland Park, IL 60462-3827
(708) 226-9060
http://www.belicosocigars.com/​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Nice Ash was founded by Joette & Jeff Barta in 2006 and is located in Waukesha, WI ​
Nice Ash provides top-notch spirits, cigars, hookahs, and fun along with a great atmosphere - a combination that can't be beat!
Through our commitment, Nice Ash is establishing relationships with our customers that will last a lifetime! We would like to thank our 
customers for creating an atmosphere where everyone is welcome and feels at home.​
Nice Ash 327 W Main St
Waukesha, WI 53186-4610
(262) 547-9009
www.theniceash.com​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

DO YOU EVER WISH THERE WAS A PLACE WHERE YOU COULD GO, PICK OUT A GREAT CIGAR, ENJOY A DRINK, SIT DOWN AND RELAX WITH OTHER FOLKS WHO ENJOY CIGARS AS MUCH AS YOU DO? THE SHOP OWNER WOULD WELCOME YOU AND CONSIDER YOU A FRIEND AS WELL AS A TREASURED CUSTOMER. BEFORE YOU KNOW IT, YOU'RE A REGULAR HERE AND YOU FEEL LIKE YOU'RE PART OF SOMETHING SPECIAL. THERE IS SUCH A PLACE LOCATED IN DOWNTOWN LOOMIS, CALIFORNIA AND WE ARE MUCH MORE THAN A CIGAR STORE! THIS IS YOUR CIGAR STORE, TOBACCO REPUBLIC! *Tobacco Republic*
3589 Taylor Rd # 3
Loomis, CA 95650-9574
(916) 652-2010
Tobacco Republic, Inc. - Fine Cigars and Accessories - Loomis, Ca.​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Stop in to visit The Man Cave & Cigar Shop located in the Main Street district. The store is owned by Suzee McDonald who's shop has become affectionately know as "Man Cave" by store patrons.​*The Man Cave & Cigar Shop*
10541 S Main St-Lower Level
Hayward, WI 54843
Store Phone #: 715-634-9224 
Store Contact Email Address: [email protected]

*The Man Cave & Cigar Shop*
Store Hours:
Thursday: 11:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.
Friday: 11:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.
Saturday: 11:00 a.m. - 5:00 p.m.
Website address: themancavestore.com
Facebook address: Login | Facebook​When you vist be sure to check out our selection of lighters from Xikar and the ever expanding selection of fine cigars. We feature the likes of Alec Bradley, Altadis USA selections, Arturo Fuente, Ashton, Camacho, C.A.O., Davidoff, Drew Estate, La Aurora, La Flor Dominicana, Nat Sherman, Nub, Oliva, Padron, Rocky Patel. Not to mention a nice selection of tin tobaccos from Ashton & C.A.O.
With you guessed it gift items from all sorts of cool and groovy stuff for guys and their caves. Great music, leather, clothing, apothecary, personal fragrance, home fragrance, hats, knives.....
"Oh" yeah, the official Man Cave smoking lounge is in the works, so make sure you keep a watchful eye.​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

​Stop by and visit Mike Lohsl affectionately known as Reverend Mike the owner of The Chesapeake Cigar Company in Edgewater, Maryland. 
*The Chesapeake Cigar Company*
3275-A Solomons Island Road
Edgewater, MD 21037
Store Phone #: 443-949-900
Store Contact Email Address: [email protected]

*Chesapeake Cigar*
Store Hours:
Monday: 9:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Tuesday: 9:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Wednesday: 9:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Thursday: 9:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Friday: 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 p.m.
Saturday: 9:00 a.m. - 11:00 p.m.
Sunday: 11:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.
Website address: http://www.chesapeakecigar.com
Twitter address: ReverendMike (ReverendMike) on Twitter
Facebook address: The Chesapeake Cigar Company | Facebook​Chesapeake Cigar located in the neighborhood of Edgewater features BYOB, cable television, soft drinks, fresh brewed coffee, in-store specials, and a smoking area open to the general public.

Chesapeake Cigar Company also features bulk tobaccos from MacBaren, Lighters from Xikar, and all your favorites cigars including Alec Bradley, Ashton, Beach, Camacho, C.A.O., Drew Estate, El Rey De Los Habanos, Illusione, La Aurora, La Flor Dominicana, Miami Cigar, Nub, Oliva, Oliveros, Padilla, Rocky Patel, Tabacalera Perdomo, Tatuaje, & Torano.
We also stock a nice selection of tin tobaccos from Ashton, Cornell & Diehl, and McClelland

Stop by anytime to enjoy our smoking lounge with seating for 35, two HUGE HDTVs, NFL Sunday Ticket, College Football & Gameplan. We also include private storage lockers available for monthly rental, but everyones welcome in the lounge.

Here at Chesapeake Cigar Company we like to maintain a very active social calendar with 2 to 3 smoking events held every month, and monthly pipe tobacco tastings held in conjunction with Chesapeake's "Thomas Point Pipe Club".

We'd love to meet you. So stop by anytime we're open for a relaxing smoke and chance to meet our cigar family including "Reverend" Mike Lohsl -- President, Larry "Mongo" Metzler -- Vice President, & Connie Lohsl -- CEO.
*Here at Brick & Mortar Tobacconist we'd like to add Brick & Mortar Tobacconist such as Chesapeake Cigar epitomize all that's valuable about having a place to enjoy fellowship among tobacco loving brothers & sisters of the leaf.*​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

Leaning House Fine Cigars is a family owned Brick & Mortar Tobacconist located in the Belle Vernon, Pa neighborhood of Lower Speers. Affectionately know as the "The House" by store patrons. You can stop by and say, "Hi" to Dave Puskavish the owner.
*Leaning House Fine Cigars*
21 1/2 State Street
Belle Vernon, PA
724-986-4201 
Leaning House Fine Cigars
You can email us at: [email protected]
*Leaning House Fine Cigars*
Store Hours:
Monday: _Closed
_Tuesday: 1:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.
Wednesday: 11:00 a.m. - 6:00 p.m.
Thursday: 11:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Friday: 11:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Saturday: 11:00 a.m. - 9:00 p.m.
Sunday: 12:00 p.m. - 4:00 p.m.​Special in-store features include BYOB, cable television, soft drinks, juice, fresh brewed coffee, in-store specials, a private club membership, and a smoking area open to the general public to relax.

Upon visiting Leaning House Fine Cigars you can choose from a wide selection including bulk tobaccos from Altadis. Lighters from Blazer, KGM Industries, & Xicar. Humidors from Ashton, Diamond Crown, Orleans Group, & J.C. Newman.
We also stock a large selection of fine cigars to choose from including Altadis USA, Arganese, Arturo Fuente, Ashton, Beach, Camacho, C.A.O., Drew Estate, El Rey De Los Habanos, G.A.R., General Cigar, Illusione, La Aurora, La For Dominicana, Miami Cigar, J.C. Newman, Nub, Oliva, Oliveros, Padilla, Padron, Rocky Patel, Tabacalera Perdomo, & Torano, We also offer tin tobaccos from Ashton.

Leaning House Fine Cigars Smoking Lounge features a Big Screen TV, leather couches, barber chair. & BYOB. We enjoy holding cigar evenst monthly & look forward to meeting you if it's your first time.

*** Special Note we are a Liga Privada # 9 Authorized Retailer. ***​


----------



## BMT (Mar 10, 2009)

*MAXIS CIGAR LOUNGE*
749 Hempstead Turnpike
Franklin Square, New York 11010
Store PH: 515-505-1489
http://maxiscigarlounge.com​Maxis Cigar Lounge affectionately know as Maxis by the locals is owned by Jack in the neighborhood area known as Franklin Square.
You can email Maxis Cigar Lounge at: [email protected]

*Maxis Cigar Lounge*
Hours:
Monday: 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 p.m.
Tuesday: 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 p.m.
Wednesday: 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 p.m.
Thursday: 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 p.m.
Friday: 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 p.m.
Saturday: 8:00 a.m. - 11:00 p.m.
Sunday: 8:00 a.m. - 7:00 p.m.​Maxis Cigar Lounge includes cable television to make your visit more relaxing. We also feature bulk tobaccos from Altadis, MacBaren, & McClelland. Lighters from Blazer and Humidors from Cuban Crafters. Or you can choose cigars from one of the many fine cigars we stock including Alec Bradley, Altadis USA, Antillian, Arganese, Arturo Fuente, Ashton, Bahia, H.J. Bailey, Brazil Tobaccos, Bucanero, Camacho, C.A.O., Chamuco, Crown David, Cuban Crafters, Cuban Imports, Davidoff, Drew Estate, El Rey De Los Habanos, El Tiante, Felipe Gregorio, G.A.R., General Cigar, House of Oxford, Illusione, Indianhead, La Aurora, La Flor Dominicana, La Tradicion Cubana, Los Blancos, Lou Ortiz, Miami Cigar, Miura, Nat Sherman, J.C. Newman, Nub, Oliva, Oliveros, Padilla, Padron, Reyes Family, Rocky Patel, S.A.G. imports, STC, Tabacalera Perdomo, Tabacalera Tropical, Tatuaje, Torano, & United.
Or visit our tin tobacco selection and take one of the fine tin tobaccos home with you from Ashton, C.A.O., F.G.T. or Nat Sherman. If your looking for a gift we also stock a nice selection of cigar cutters, cigar lighters, cigar humidors, cigar cases, travel humidors, humidifiers, hygrometers, tobacco pouches, & ashtrays,

At Maxis Cigar Lounge the smoking lounge features ample seating, 2 wide screen TV's as well as a regulation size dart board.

We also have the 2010 Golden Tee Golf that is widely popular for those members looking for tournaments.

Memberships are available at:
$100 MEMBERSHIP ENTITLES THE HOLDER TO 10% OFF EVERYTHING IN THE STORE

$150.00 MEMBERSHIP ENTITLES THE HOLDER TO 15% OFF EVERYTHING IN THE STORE AND A HUMIDIFIED LOCKER

WE HAVE BI MONTHLY CIGAR TASTINGS WHICH ARE FREE TO MEMBERS AND THE PUBLIC..WITH A BUY THREE GET ONE FREE POLICY.

THERE IS ALWAYS FOOD AND BEVERAGES AS WELL AS RAFFLES FOR CIGARS, AND CIGAR ACCESSORIES.

So stop by anytime and say "Hi' to JACK the OWNER or Kenny who handles website updates, Mark who specializes in Media Relations, or the rest of Maxis Cigar lounge gang including Jay, Frank & Larry.

If this is your first time Maxis Cigar Lounge is a Brick & Mortar Tobacconist located in Franklin Square, New York. We look forward to meeting you & appreciate your continued support to preserve the heritage & traditions of family owned Brick & Mortar stores.​


----------

